# [Contribution] esearch translation updates needed

## dol-sen

app-portage/esearch has recently been updated and improved.  The man/fr/esync.1 man page needs to be updated for the new -l, --layman-sync option as well as a few other missing options.  I have just made sure the man/en/* pages are up to date, so compare with those.  I believe there are more updates needed for some of the other man pages, please also include those if possible.  The pages are small, so (hopefully) should not take too much time.

The project link is here

Please file a bug on bugs.gentoo.org with the changes.

Thank you  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Hop, stické.

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas bien compris la demande, il s'agit de donner un petit coup de main communautaire pour traduire la documentation de esearch.

Le premier qui trouve le temps de s'y coller gagne un bon point  :Razz: 

----------

## barul

En gros, esearch ça revient au même que "eix <programme>" ?

----------

## dol-sen

bug 396111 updates the french translations...

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

